# أنشودة رائعة جدا عن البيئة وتوفير الطاقة .... يمكن أن تفيد كتوعية تربوية



## م.محمد الكردي (6 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 



ضمن فعاليات *الحفل الختامي لمسابقة الملكة علياء للعمل الاجتماعي التطوعي*​ 

المنظمة لعام 2008-2009 تحت شعار​ 

*" بيئتك احميها..انت اللي عايش فيها "*​ 

والتي يقوم عليها *الصندوق الأردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية*​ 


أغنية الحفل
"ضـم البيـئـة"
أداء الطفلة المبدعة ضحى الهندي​ 






​ 




​ 







كلمات
عبدالقادر زين الدين​ 





​ 

ألحان
سوسن الهندي​ 





​ 

أداء
ضحى الهندي​ 





​ 

التوزيع الموسيقي و هندسة الصوت
عبدالقادر زين الدين​ 





​ 

تصميم البنر
عمر الجنيدي​ 





​ 


~ للتحميل ~​ 


http://bsmlh.net/gift/domelbe2a.mp3​


----------



## AMEER2006 (12 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووووعة الله يعطيكم العافية أغنية جميلة جدا"...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أبريل 2009)

عظيـــــــــــم..................
ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز........


----------



## Alr3d (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وبأنجازاتكم تحياتي للقائمين غلى هذا الملتقى


----------



## نزيه زروف (15 سبتمبر 2010)

رائعة رائعة الله يكتر خيركم وك تحن بحاجة لمثل هذه الأغاني للكبار وللصغار, ألف شكر لكل العاملين


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل محمد الكردى : أرجو كتابة كلمات الأغنية نظراً لاختلاف اللهجات بين الخليجية والشامية والمصرية والمغربية حيث توجد كلمات لا نستطيع تفسيرها... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعمير2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_الأخ الفاضل محمد الكردى أن مماينبغى أن نحافظ عليه أيضا أسماعنا ماقال ربنا (أن السمع البصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا)  والموسيقى لايختلف على حرمتها عاقل وكماان للمرء صدقه جاريه هناك سيئه جاريه وأنى أخشى أن تحاسب عن سامعى هذه الأغنيه لمافيها من موسيقى محرمه وكم من اناشيد كثيره جدا هادفه ومفيده أن أردت النفع والأجر وهذا من باب الدين النصيحه وأنى أحبك فى الله *_


----------

